# Washington State Members



## kayman (Apr 29, 2005)

Can someone living in Washington State tell me any good locations I should not miss out in Mount Baker Highway Route 542 (near Bellingham) and Chuckanut Drive Route 11. I have a few places lined up. If you can tell me anything specific which I should not miss, that will be great.

Also is there a location where I can take good pics of Seattle Downtown (with Space Needle). Any suggestion for Downtown photographs with Mt. Rainier in the background?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## photobug (May 7, 2005)

Can't help you with Route 542 or 11 since I'm from the east side & don't get out much, but for downtown Seattle & specifically the Space Needle views there's Kerry Park on Queen Anne Hill which will give you Mt. Rainier in the background on a clear day.

Then there's the view from Duwamish Point in West Seattle across the sound for a nice ground level skyline morning or evening. An alternate view of the Space Needle is available from Gasworks Park. Less common than the first two vantage points, you may find you like it. Gasworks Park has some interesting stuff to shoot on its own.

And of course, there's Seattle Center, where the Space Needle stands, for closeup views. There's a nice fountain there, as well as the arches at the Science Museum. The Experience Music Project (the Blue Blob) is there as well.

Here's a nice site for Seattle Parks with views/descriptions/directions.

And here's a  stock photography site with views from all the places I listed above so you can see what you'll get. 

Hope you have fun. So far I've only managed Seattle Center and Kerry Park.


----------

